# Boat seat - DIY?



## Kier (Jan 31, 2014)

Any plans or ideas for DIY boat seat?


----------



## warefishin (Feb 1, 2014)

I haven't found my seats yet but I am thinking of using a couple of these for pedestals I looked all over the internet for some decent seatboxes and couldn't find any. I am going to give these a shot. If it doesn't work I may use one of those high dollar coolers if I could stand putting holes in it.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 1, 2014)

It is an army surplus box, it has to be sturdier than the ones that come on the smaller trackers like the panfish and tadpole right?


----------



## Kier (Feb 1, 2014)

So use that for the base and attach a normal boat seat to it?


----------



## warefishin (Feb 1, 2014)

Thats the plan they are the right height after you attach a swivel. And I like having some storage under the seat


----------



## Kier (Feb 1, 2014)

I have access to milkcrates. I thought about using it for the base. Any ideas on a seat back and cushion?


----------



## warefishin (Feb 1, 2014)

I think the milkcrates would be the right size, I wonder about the strength though? I have sat on some before and I think they flex a bit. What if you added plywood at least to the side you are going to sit on? Or you could attach a piece of plywood to all sides for strength...Or I guess you could just build a box. haha.


----------



## 1957Crestliner12 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm actually searching for a way to affix a swivel seat also without using the stock bench seats...I don't like having to pick my feet and legs up and over the bench seat when swiveling around.

I've been using a 36 qt. igloo cooler but it is not affixed to the boat and every time I get up I have to reposition it before I sit back down.

I haven't figured a way to secure the seat box to the boat yet without using something that crosses the width of the boat...and therefore being back to where I started with like the original bench seat.

How would you affix your seat boxes to the boat?...or would you just leave it removable?


Thank You,

Rod
Oriental, NC


----------



## Kier (Feb 1, 2014)

I thought i would take a milk crate and put my trolling motor battery in it. Then i was thinking of putting a plywood lid on it. I wonder if i could zip tie one side and then bungee the other to make it work. I thought the 60lb battery would stop it from moving. Now i am trying to think how to make the swivel and the rest of the seat.


----------



## 1957Crestliner12 (Feb 1, 2014)

I've always thought an upturned 3 1/2 or 5 gallon bucket (depending on how high you want to be) with the handle removed and painted would make a good seat box base for a swivel seat, but then again how would you affix it to the bottom of the boat?

Thank You,

Rod
Oriental


----------



## Kier (Feb 2, 2014)

How hard would it be to take a stadium seat or patio chair and mount it to such bases


----------



## warefishin (Feb 4, 2014)

I think u could use anything rigid enough. 

As far as attaching it. I am going to use something that spans the gap of 2 ribs and attach it to the ribs. Or you could attach a plate or piece of wood that spans 5he gap and attach the seat to the plate.


----------



## jigngrub (Feb 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340601#p340601 said:


> Kier » 02 Feb 2014, 23:39[/url]"]How hard would it be to take a stadium seat or patio chair and mount it to such bases



Post a pic of the inside of your boat so we can see what you have to work with.


----------



## Kier (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is what I came up with. I plan on putting a trolling motor battery in there and making it my front seat. I am hoping I wont have to attach it to the boat.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 6, 2014)

My seats came in today still waiting on the swivels. The height s3ems to be good. I was worried about the boxes being too wide but they are going to work great.


----------



## Kier (Feb 7, 2014)

I like it. Where did you get the seats?


----------



## warefishin (Feb 7, 2014)

I ended up getting them from Walmart.com. These are a little wider than the regular Wise seats I have gotten in the past. 

Here is a link

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wise-Boat-Seat-Grey-Charcoal/15135510


----------

